# Dividend investing



## SuzSmi6 (13 August 2009)

Hi,

if you're into dividend investing (as usual, watch out for dividend cutters!), you might want to check out this daily updated ASX 20 highest dividend yielding stocks top 15:

http://www.TopYields.nl/Top_dividend_yields_of_ASX20.php

It has similar lists of the main world indices (DAX, Dow Jones, FTSE, NASDAQ, NYSE, NZX, etc).

Best regards,
Suz


----------



## Amor_Fati (13 August 2009)

Interesting, but is it just me or did they forget Westpac? 

Also why do NZ get 50 but we only get the ASX20? The NZ50 has some pretty impressive yields apparently.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

